# What ROM do you run on your Kindle?



## stack

Greetings everyone.

I am wanting to experiment with a few different ROMs and I was curious what others ran.

I really didn't care for the stock Amazon ROM. It pestered me far too much for information and I didn't care for their app store either.

I ran the Miui.us ROM for a while but there are so many little things that don't work quite right that it gets annoying for my wife to use it.

I just installed the Cyanogen Mod, and right off the bat I am having to deal with "Unfortunately, the process android.process.media has stopped" errors which doesn't bode well...

What others are out there? What flavor of ROM do you like?

Thanks!


----------



## OutofStep13

I just got a Kindle Fire last night and installed Gederom with the linaro tweaks. It's CM9 based and running great so far. Really fast and smooth.

Sent from my rooted Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## jspradling7

I switch back and forth between AOKP38 and GedeRom. But I just saw that Gummy has an Otter build so I downloaded it. I'll flash it later tonight to see how it looks.


----------



## stack

Thanks for the suggestions! I am downloading the GedeROM right now [1].

[1] From here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1619550

Out of curiosity (and as a newb to Android modding), do all the modders just update their threads? Are there no repos or anything that the modders use for version control (like svn, github, ect)? At least, from my very minimal view/experience with these mods, it seems that CM9, GedeROM, and a few others are over at xda-developers while miui.us is on their own forum and they all just update a post/thread. I am guessing this is common?? It seems strange as the dev world I usually live in has repos, sourceforge, github, or something similar. I am not saying it is bad, just strange to me and I am curious about it.

Thanks again!


----------



## crazydz

I just got the kindle fire a few days ago and it took me about 10 minutes to get thoroughly annoyed with the ridiculous limitations of stock rom. Since then I have been running aokp otter and i am pretty happy so far but I am also looking to see what else is available.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## animez

I've had the Fire since my preorder arrived. I had rooted it to get the Play store on it but never installed a custom rom till last night when I installed AOSP Jellybean.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28589340

And yes, it rocks.


----------



## skalyrr

I'm running on gedeRom 1.7. Very fast, smooth and gets decent battery life.. Its light years better than the CM9 Reloaded Rom I was previously on, though that rom is no longer under development.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1619550

Though I'm tempted to try the AOSP Jellybean Rom.


----------



## jstrom23

SGT7 CM10 Kang running JB. A little buggy, but very fast and smooth.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elidog

Alien Android JB. Just loaded it last night its awesome

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## conmanxtreme

Jandycane runs beautifully!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## Josepho1997

Iced Jellybean.


----------



## MasteRaven

jstrom23 said:


> SGT7 CM10 Kang running JB. A little buggy, but very fast and smooth.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Same here.


----------



## swieder227

jstrom23 said:


> SGT7 CM10 Kang running JB. A little buggy, but very fast and smooth.


Great ROM. Newest update on 8/18 is more stable.

Sent from my CM10 KF w/ Tapatalk


----------



## thedicarlos

I'm running jandycane v1.7.2 and it rocks!!!!!


----------



## n4cht

I'm running CM 10.1 on my KF2. That's... pretty much all that's available for the KF2 right now. LOL


----------



## chykal

AOKP


----------



## spartaman

I finally rooted the KF and decided to try cm-10.1.20130411-EXPERIMENTAL-otter-M3

I see an update on hashcode's thread but does anyone know if there is a fix for the headphone jack?

also i wonder what volume app you use if any to adjust the sound in game?


----------

